# Valerian - Die Stadt der tausend Planeten: Filmkritik zum neuen Luc-Besson-Film



## CarolaHo (12. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Valerian - Die Stadt der tausend Planeten: Filmkritik zum neuen Luc-Besson-Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Valerian - Die Stadt der tausend Planeten: Filmkritik zum neuen Luc-Besson-Film*


----------



## Odin333 (12. Juli 2017)

„Fazit: Inhaltlich zwar eine herbe Enttäuschung, visuell aber wirklich einmalig.“

Wie man so übertrieben überschwänglich eine Film loben und im Fazit dann sowas schreiben kann, ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel.
Früher wurden Filme zurecht als Müll bezeichnet, wenn der Inhalt eine „herbe Enttäuschung“ war.


----------



## McDrake (13. Juli 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> „Fazit: Inhaltlich zwar eine herbe Enttäuschung, visuell aber wirklich einmalig.“
> 
> Wie man so übertrieben überschwänglich eine Film loben und im Fazit dann sowas schreiben kann, ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel.
> Früher wurden Filme zurecht als Müll bezeichnet, wenn der Inhalt eine „herbe Enttäuschung“ war.



Wieso nicht?
Ein Film lebt ja auch stark vom Visuellen. Denn sonst würde es Filme nicht geben und jeder würde Hörbücher hören oder Bücher lesen.
Die Optik kann in Filmen einen sehr grossen Part ausmachen.

Ich war damals von Avatar so geflsht, ich bekam eigentlich recht wenig von der (seichten) Story mit.
Sass aber mit offenem Mund im 3D-Kino.
War der film deswegen schlecht.
Für mich noch immer eines der beeindruckensten Kinoerfahrungen ever.
In die basiert ganz offensichtlich rein auf der Optik (Technik) eines Films.


----------



## Frullo (15. Juli 2017)

Die besten Geschichten SIND simpel. Es ist immer eine Frage, WIE sie erzählt werden...


----------

